# 02 Altima top speed?



## RatTerrier (Jan 15, 2005)

I've had my 3.5 SE up to 110, I've heard top speed it 120.....does anyone know for sure?? And what are some ways to get around this along with fairly cheap ways to hop it up a little?? Do they make chips (or programmers) for these?? :newbie:


----------



## Arod (Mar 14, 2005)

I gone up to 125 MPH on mine. And Maybe could have done more. I done a few mods to mine.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

The auto 3.5SE is limited to 130, the 5-speed 3.5SE is limited to 150. The 2.5's are limited to 118mph.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I hope your attempting these speeds on the track...if not then slow the hell down before you kill yourself or someone else.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

id bet the tests werent on the track. god knows i tried out the speed limiter on the atlantic city expressway a couple of times


----------



## ScaryJerry (Oct 30, 2009)

Ive only gotten mine up to 120 and its stock, I too am curious about a way to either get around the limiter or remove it completely


----------

